# how long to test tank seal?



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

The tank has been sealed, sat for a couple day and now I am putting water in for a test. How long should I test the seal?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

test the seal for a few hours, just in case. Overnight would be best.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Okay. I am in no rush.


----------

